# Anteuerung 12V DC Motor per SPS/PWM



## Benni1234 (29 März 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe hier jetzt schon einige Threads durchgelsesn und bin auf den Treiberbaustein 4469 gestoßen.

Also es geht darum, dass ich mit einer SPS (es steht noch nicht fest welche, Soft-SPS, Kompakt-Controller,...) 4 12V DC-Motoren ansteuern muss.

Die Geschwindigkeit sollte zumindest 2 verschiedene Stufen haben, und das jeweils vorwärts und rückwärts. Eine stufenlose Regelung wäre nicht unbedingt erforderlich, aber ich denke der Aufwand dafür wäre auch nicht wesentlich größer?

Gibt es schon fertige Schaltungen, die ich direkt an die Ausgänge der SPS anschliessen kann? 
Die Schaltungen, die in den Datenblättern des 4469 aufgeführt sind, sind schon relativ umfangreich und die PWM-Bausteine sind teilweise auch dort integriert, was ja nicht nötig wäre wenn die SPS das PWM-Signal liefert. Gibts da nichts fertiges?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 März 2006)

Hallo Benny,

sieh dir mal bei Beckhoff die brandneuen Klemmen KL2542 und KL2545 an. Vielleicht passt es.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Maxl (31 März 2006)

Für die PWM-Ansteuerung gäbs bei B&R eine passende X20-Baugruppe (hab aber die Bezeichnung grade nicht zur Hand).

mfg
Max


----------



## Benni1234 (31 März 2006)

Hmm, die Beckhoff-Klemmen sind im Prinzip schon das richtige, mir ist nur der Zusammenhang nicht ganz klar, wie ich z.B. von der TwinCAT Soft-SPS dann auf die Busklemmen komm.

Ich kenn z.B. von WAGO das 750er System, aber da musste ich ja dann per Ethernet und MODBUS-Protokoll die Bits auf die Ausgänge schreiben.

Aber wie kann ich per SPS dann die Busklemmen verwenden?


----------



## maddei (31 März 2006)

*Vielleicht gehts ja auch so*

Hallo Benni!

Das gleiche wollte ich auch erst probieren wo ich auf S7 Kurs war - hat nicht funktioniert da SPS zu langsam (314 IFM). In der Arbeit (wir haben nur fast nur Bosch Steuerungen) hab ich mit einem Merker der im Zyklustakt blinkt ein Zähler hochgezählt den Zählerstand in ein Merkerwort reingeladen. Das Bit 0 blinkt jetzt im Zyklustakt Bit 1 im halben Zyklustakt ... usw. Je nach Anwahl mußt du dann halt zwei verschieden Merker mit UND verknüpfen um so deine geeignete Taktung zu erreichen ----> hat funktioniert.

Gruß Maddei


----------



## Oberchefe (31 März 2006)

Die Klemmen sprichst Du ähnlich wie Analog-Ausgangsklemmen an.
Von Wago gibt's für das 750er System auch eine DC-Motor-Regler-Klemme, die kann 5A wenn ich das noch richtig weiß. Leider scheint die Beschreibung für diese Klemme auf www.wago.com im Moment nicht zu funktionieren.

Evtl. ist es einfacher, einen programmierbaren Knoten dafür zu verwenden.


----------



## Benni1234 (31 März 2006)

Hmm, also wenn ich eine programmierbare Klemme verwende, dann brauch ich keine SPS, seh ich das jetzt richtig? Für die digitalen I/Os gibts ja auch entsprechende Klemmen. 

Und was bräuchte ich, wenn ich z.B. alles von Beckhoff nehme, also TwinCat als Soft SPS und die Klemme zur Motoransteuerung. Wie krieg ich die Verbindung zwischen den beiden Komponenten?

Das Problem ist, dass es sich um eine Studienarbeit handelt und nicht sooo wahnsinnig viel Geld da ist ;-)


----------



## ConEx (2 April 2006)

Ein etwas anderer Ansatz:
Analogausgang 0..10 VDC für 1 Drehrichtung oder 0..+/-10 VDC für beide Drehrichtungen.
Leistungsbausteine die mit diesem Signal arbeiten und intern in PWM- Signale umsetzen gibt es in Deutschland sehr preisgünstig bei:
http://www.kaleja.com
Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Benni1234 (4 April 2006)

Das sieht sehr gut aus, sowas in der Art hab ich gesucht  Danke!


----------

